# pacu how to tell?



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

ok i have 3 red bellied pacu's and i was wondering how to tell male from female... if ne and if i do end up having a breeding pair how big/old do they have to be to mate?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

look here

not to many differences between the two, and im pretty sure

they have to be pretty big before they breed


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

thanxs dude.. and freeze long time no c.... didnt get my 50 gal but i got a 29 so im hopin on gettin a sanchezi or sumtin like that what ui think?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Sexing pacu's by color isn't a very reliable way to tell the gender, since the color will often fade away or get duller at a later age. One way to sex pacu's is that males have a more pointed dorsal fin and a toothed edge on the anal fin.

Redbellied pacu's are starting to become sexually mature in their third year (males) and females around their fourth year of live :nod:

The chances that you will end up with a breeding pair are almost zero







There is little known about their breeding habits and besides that an adult pacu pair will need a very large aquarium. In the wild pacu's will form large shoals and make migratory spawning journeys









* Topic moved to tankbuster forum


----------

